
C# is the Next Python: Duck Typing and C# 4.0 - Anon84
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2008/11/08/CIsTheNextPythonDuckTypingAndC40.aspx
======
DenisM
C# has adopted a lot from dynamic languages like python: "lazy" genexp ("yield
return" in C#), lambda, map/filter/reduce (LInQ) and now Duck Typing. The nice
thing is that now you can program dynamically or statically and inter-operate
between the two styles and the framework.

There are still couple of problems that it would need to overcome to become my
favorite language of all times:

1\. Windows Tax.

2\. Brevity. C# is just more verbose than python even with LINQ et al.

~~~
justindz
Amen on #2. Since brevity isn't just aesthetics, this has always been a
problem for me. The last thing I built in C# was the last thing I built in C#
because it became hard/annoying to maintain and debug, even with VS.

------
adelle
Is this different from declaring a variable as "Object" in either VB.Net or
VB5/6?

